# 6.8 or 5.56



## Manolito (Dec 30, 2009)

I have been looking for a ranch auto loader for coyote and deer hunting. I am torn between the 6.8mm and the mini 14 stainless. If any of you have either weapon and would like to comment I would appreciate it.
Thanks
Bill


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 30, 2009)

The mini 14 is a fun rifle, however I would go with an AR 15 in 5.56, it allows for more options to build on. I have not shot a 6.8 yet but have heard good things about it for 300yd and in rifle. I have used a NM AR15 with MK262 type ammo for hunting deer in south west Texas and it works very well. I shoot the head or spine right in front of the shoulder blades. Personally I prefer the AR15 system, but the mini 14 my brother had was a fun rifle and reminded me of the M14 alot. It's a good feeling rifle, but the cost to dress it up or replace parts is very costly and I am not sure what the accuarcy is like...


----------



## 0699 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a Mini-14 (non-stainless) and it's a fun little rifle to shoot.  Relatively accurate and never had any problems with operations.  Never used it for hunting as there're better choices out there.

What restrictions does your county/state place on hunting rifles?


----------



## HOLLiS (Dec 31, 2009)

Depending on deer size and your ability either would work. Hunting Coyotes for hides, use  FMJ or go to 22LR.  Also rifles and rounds are designed to do things or not do things.   Everything is a compromise if you want a general all purpose shooter.  

I like picking firearms base on purpose.


----------



## P. Beck (Dec 31, 2009)

How much you looking to spend?

"Speed is just a matter of money.  How fast you wanna go?" - Mechanic, "Mad Max"


----------



## Manolito (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. When hunting mule deer I shoot a 7mm mag. We have a small blacktail on the coast that weighs in at about 100 lbs. This is the deer I was looking to fill the bill of this new rifle. The Yotes are predators and I only have a problem when the sheep lamb. I bought a Henry 22 mag and have been disapointed in its performance on yotes. I don't call for sport and tend to leave the yotes alone except in the lambing process. 
I live in California and they won't allow a detachable magazine but they allow a bullet release for the AR style rifles. Pretty much just a spring loaded pin that holds the mag in place until you use the tip of a bullet to release the magazine. I know sounds crazy but this is California. I don't have a .223 or a 6.8 in the safe so I thought this would be a good place to look.


----------



## roccsky63 (Dec 31, 2009)

If you like lever action, the Marlin 336 is Awesome.  Another good one Ive only shot twice is the WInchester M94.  Both will take a deer down in a second!!  If your goin for cartridge size..the 7mm Rem Mag is a popular item


----------



## Meat (Jan 20, 2010)

I like the Alexander Arms 6.5 Grendel, with the 18" barrel.  Better ballistics and you can now buy ammo for around $13. a box for 123gr.  This is the setup I'm getting for my boys.

Cheers


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 21, 2010)

Meat said:


> I like the Alexander Arms 6.5 Grendel, with the 18" barrel.  Better ballistics and you can now buy ammo for around $13. a box for 123gr.  This is the setup I'm getting for my boys.
> 
> Cheers



If other manufacturers would chamber their rifles in 6.5 Grendel I would be happy to purchase and upper and mags for that particular caliber. 

As of now, I don't care for Alexender Arms rifles.  That's just me. 

I would take and LWRC or LMT piston system upper in a heartbeat chambered in the 6.5 Grendel.  Until then, I think it's a limited bastard sort of cartridge. 

YMMV

.02


----------

